

Ghostly Compatibility: Cross Browser Transparancy with CSS - simplrdes
http://www.cherrysave.com/web-design/ghostly-compatibility-cross-browser-transparancy-with-css/

======
hellotoby
"-khtml-opacity is used in Apple’s Safari, and in other KHTML-enabled
browsers."

This is factually incorrect. Safari has supported the CSS3 selector Opacity
since version 2.0 (currently at version 4.0).

